# [rubyGem] rake aborted, could not fing RubyGem rack (résolu)

## ibasaw

Bonjour,

Je m'essaye à installer Redmine...

Sur mon serveur j'ai ca:

dev-ruby/rubygems

      Latest version available: 1.3.5

Je lance

```

 rake db:migrate RAILS_ENV="production"

(in /home/redmine)

rake aborted!

Could not find RubyGem rack (~> 1.0.1)

(See full trace by running task with --trace)

```

j'obtiens ca:

```

rake db:migrate RAILS_ENV="production" --trace

(in /home/redmine)

** Invoke db:migrate (first_time)

** Invoke environment (first_time)

** Execute environment

rake aborted!

Could not find RubyGem rack (~> 1.0.1)

/home/redmine/config/../vendor/rails/railties/lib/initializer.rb:271:in `require_frameworks'

/home/redmine/config/../vendor/rails/railties/lib/initializer.rb:134:in `process'

/home/redmine/config/../vendor/rails/railties/lib/initializer.rb:113:in `send'

/home/redmine/config/../vendor/rails/railties/lib/initializer.rb:113:in `run'

/home/redmine/config/environment.rb:20

/usr/lib64/ruby/site_ruby/1.8/rubygems/custom_require.rb:31:in `gem_original_require'

/usr/lib64/ruby/site_ruby/1.8/rubygems/custom_require.rb:31:in `require'

/home/redmine/vendor/rails/activesupport/lib/active_support/dependencies.rb:156:in `require'

/home/redmine/vendor/rails/activesupport/lib/active_support/dependencies.rb:521:in `new_constants_in'

/home/redmine/vendor/rails/activesupport/lib/active_support/dependencies.rb:156:in `require'

/home/redmine/vendor/rails/railties/lib/tasks/misc.rake:4

/usr/lib64/ruby/gems/1.8/gems/rake-0.8.7/lib/rake.rb:636:in `call'

/usr/lib64/ruby/gems/1.8/gems/rake-0.8.7/lib/rake.rb:636:in `execute'

/usr/lib64/ruby/gems/1.8/gems/rake-0.8.7/lib/rake.rb:631:in `each'

/usr/lib64/ruby/gems/1.8/gems/rake-0.8.7/lib/rake.rb:631:in `execute'

/usr/lib64/ruby/gems/1.8/gems/rake-0.8.7/lib/rake.rb:597:in `invoke_with_call_chain'

/usr/lib64/ruby/1.8/monitor.rb:242:in `synchronize'

/usr/lib64/ruby/gems/1.8/gems/rake-0.8.7/lib/rake.rb:590:in `invoke_with_call_chain'

/usr/lib64/ruby/gems/1.8/gems/rake-0.8.7/lib/rake.rb:607:in `invoke_prerequisites'

/usr/lib64/ruby/gems/1.8/gems/rake-0.8.7/lib/rake.rb:604:in `each'

/usr/lib64/ruby/gems/1.8/gems/rake-0.8.7/lib/rake.rb:604:in `invoke_prerequisites'

/usr/lib64/ruby/gems/1.8/gems/rake-0.8.7/lib/rake.rb:596:in `invoke_with_call_chain'

/usr/lib64/ruby/1.8/monitor.rb:242:in `synchronize'

/usr/lib64/ruby/gems/1.8/gems/rake-0.8.7/lib/rake.rb:590:in `invoke_with_call_chain'

/usr/lib64/ruby/gems/1.8/gems/rake-0.8.7/lib/rake.rb:583:in `invoke'

/usr/lib64/ruby/gems/1.8/gems/rake-0.8.7/lib/rake.rb:2051:in `invoke_task'

/usr/lib64/ruby/gems/1.8/gems/rake-0.8.7/lib/rake.rb:2029:in `top_level'

/usr/lib64/ruby/gems/1.8/gems/rake-0.8.7/lib/rake.rb:2029:in `each'

/usr/lib64/ruby/gems/1.8/gems/rake-0.8.7/lib/rake.rb:2029:in `top_level'

/usr/lib64/ruby/gems/1.8/gems/rake-0.8.7/lib/rake.rb:2068:in `standard_exception_handling'

/usr/lib64/ruby/gems/1.8/gems/rake-0.8.7/lib/rake.rb:2023:in `top_level'

/usr/lib64/ruby/gems/1.8/gems/rake-0.8.7/lib/rake.rb:2001:in `run'

/usr/lib64/ruby/gems/1.8/gems/rake-0.8.7/lib/rake.rb:2068:in `standard_exception_handling'

/usr/lib64/ruby/gems/1.8/gems/rake-0.8.7/lib/rake.rb:1998:in `run'

/usr/lib64/ruby/gems/1.8/gems/rake-0.8.7/bin/rake:31

/usr/bin/rake:19:in `load'

/usr/bin/rake:19

```

Uen idée, suggestion ?

(Je decouvre  à peine ruby....)

Merci de votre aide et de votre clémence.

----------

## ibasaw

Il suffisait de faire un emerge redmine, et il a installer tout les paquets dont il avait besoin.

----------

